# PerceptIn’s self-driving golf carts go on sale in November for $40,000



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

You won't mistake DragonFly Pod for a self-driving car - it's closer to a golf cart in size and shape. That's because instead of traveling on highways and busy thoroughfares, they're destined for college campuses, industrial parks, and other "constrained environments."

Every DragonFly Pod will be remotely monitored by teleoperators who'll be able to step in and take control in the event something goes wrong.

https://venturebeat.com/2018/09/12/...ng-vehicles-go-on-sale-in-november-for-40000/


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> You won't mistake DragonFly Pod for a self-driving car - it's closer to a golf cart in size and shape. That's because instead of traveling on highways and busy thoroughfares, they're destined for college campuses, industrial parks, and other "constrained environments."
> 
> Every DragonFly Pod will be remotely monitored by teleoperators who'll be able to step in and take control in the event something goes wrong.
> 
> https://venturebeat.com/2018/09/12/...ng-vehicles-go-on-sale-in-november-for-40000/


What could possibly go wrong??!! Do they actually think colleges want these things?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

At this point I'm practically hoping someone dies, and fast, to put an end to all this bs.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> At this point I'm practically hoping someone dies, and fast, to put an end to all this bs.


No. You have to trust those college kids when they get drunk and vandalize things for fun.

It'll start like an oddity that'll quickly change into a stupidity that could take a lot of abuse.

Kids could get drunk and slash the tires or destroy the unattended pod with a baseball bat in less than a minute.

And after the fun, pee on it. A urine stinking robot would generate a fortune for its owner.

What is happening with the scooters right now is going to happen to the self driving vehicles tomorrow.

People Are Vandalizing E-Scooters in 'Bird Dropping' Fad - http://www.thedrive.com/tech/23254/people-are-vandalizing-e-scooters-in-bird-dropping-fad

Wait for it.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> No. You have to trust those college kids when they get drunk and vandalize things for fun.
> 
> It'll start like an oddity that'll quickly change into a stupidity that could take a lot of abuse.
> 
> ...


I think you're exactly right. One will end up on a frat house roof. One will have 11 football players smashed inside it and piled on top of it which will crush the suspension!!


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Colleges only entertaining this idea to be able to pull out more money each year .
With the student loan crisis as is right now I can only imagine campuses seeing this idea as an ad-on and be able to charge even more .
Since student loans are granted left and right ...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Every DragonFly Pod will be remotely monitored by teleoperators who'll be able to step in and take control in the event something goes wrong.
> 
> https://venturebeat.com/2018/09/12/...ng-vehicles-go-on-sale-in-november-for-40000/


Just read this again. They're going with remote monitoring??!! Oh that will be fun on Fri and Sat nights.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Just read this again. They're going with remote monitoring??!! Oh that will be fun on Fri and Sat nights.


This is exactly what you do if you want to precisely compromise the self driving cars concept.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> No. You have to trust those college kids when they get drunk and vandalize things for fun.
> 
> It'll start like an oddity that'll quickly change into a stupidity that could take a lot of abuse.
> 
> ...


Uhh...

I totally see disgruntled cabbies going to Home depot and Dicks sporting goods to pick up a "robo-car killing kit".

Let's price it out shall we?

(Buy in store for cash of course)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-1...h-34-in-Fiberglass-Handle-HD-SF10LB/206768945
Sensor basher- $32

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Ol...Yellow-Striping-Spray-Paint-2548838/100127071
Camera Un-cleaner $5.27

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ask-15quiuknt3hlmskblapa/15quiuknt3hlmskblapa
Identity obscurer $11.99

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Louisville-Slugger-26-Ash-Wood-Youth-Tee-Ball-Baseball-Bat/55127573

Genuine authentic Louisville slugger all purpose Self Driving car disabler $17.50

https://www.fanatics.com/college/uc...14221524+z-9-370419946?_ref=p-TLP:m-NA:i-r0c0

Local College sweatshirt- $39.00
To make yourself look like a "Frat boy"

Total price- $105.76

I've spent more in costs to operate a taxi for a day.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Uhh...
> 
> I totally see disgruntled cabbies going to Home depot and &[email protected]* sporting goods to pick up a "robo-car killing kit".
> 
> ...


Improvisation will be king.


----------

